# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  فوائد من حديث بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء

## محمود داود دسوقي خطابي

_الاطمئنان بذكر الله الرحيم الرحمن_
  استحضار عظمة اللهIمن خلال قول النبي r في أذكار الصباح والمساء :
 « بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الذي لاَ يَضُرُّ مَعَ اسْمِهِ شَىْءٌ في الأَرْضِ وَلاَ في السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ».
وسيكون ذلك من خلال أمرين وهما:
أولاً : ذكر الحديث الشريف وتخريجه :
عَنْ أَبَانَ بْنِ عُثْمَانَ بنِ عفَّانَ  قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ عُثْمَانَ بْنَ عَفَّانَ t يَقُولُ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ r:« مَا مِنْ عَبْدٍ يَقُولُ في صَبَاحِ كُلِّ يَوْمٍ وَمَسَاءِ كُلِّ لَيْلَةٍ بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الذي لاَ يَضُرُّ مَعَ اسْمِهِ شيء في الأَرْضِ وَلاَ في السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ فَيَضُرُّهُ شيء ».وَكَانَ أَبَانُ قَدْ أَصَابَهُ طَرَفُ فَالَجِ فَجَعَلَ الرَّجُلُ يَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ لَهُ أَبَانُ : مَا تَنْظُرُ؟ أَمَا إِنَّ الْحَدِيثَ كَمَا حَدَّثْتُكَ ، وَلَكِنِّى لَمْ أَقُلْهُ يَوْمَئِذٍ لِيُمْضِىَ اللَّهُ عَلَىَّ قَدَرَهُ.وفي رواية أبي داود : فَأَصَابَ أَبَانَ بْنَ عُثْمَانَ tالْفَالِجُ فَجَعَلَ الرَّجُلُ الَّذِي سَمِعَ مِنْهُ الْحَدِيثَ يَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ لَهُ مَالَكَ تَنْظُرُ إِلَىَّ؟ فوالله مَا كَذَبْتُ عَلَى عُثْمَانَt وَلاَ كَذَبَ عُثْمَانُ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ r ، وَلَكِنَّ الْيَوْمَ الَّذِي أَصَابَنِي فِيهِ مَا أَصَابَنِي غَضِبْتُ فَنَسِيتُ أَنْ أَقُولَهَا.
وفي رواية ابن حبان: « من قال حين يصبح : بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم ، ثلاث مرات ، لم تفجأه فاجئة بلاء حتى يمسي ، وإن قالها حين يمسي لم تفجأه فاجئة  بلاء حتى يصبح ».
صحيح: رواه الإمام أحمد في المُسْنَدِ ورواه ابن حبان في صحيحه والحاكم في مُسْتَدْرَكِهِ وصححه ووافقه عليه الذهبي ورواه أبو داود والتِّرْمِذِيُّ وابنُ ماجَهْ وقال التِّرْمِذِيُّ: هَذَا حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ صَحِيحٌ غَرِيبٌ ، و الحديث حسنه الشيخ شُعَيب الأرنؤوط وصححه الشيخ الألباني.
ثانياً: فوائد مداومة ذكر اللهUوهي كثيرة منها:
1- في الحديث الشريف السابق فضيلة وهي اعتقاد المسلم بعلو الله Iذاتاً وقدراً وقهراً
وذلك من قولهr:« بِسْمِ اللَّهِ...و لاَ يَضُرُّ مَعَ اسْمِهِ شيء...». والاسم مأخوذ من السُّموِّ.
2- اعتقاد المسلم بعدم جواز ذكر اللهU  بالاسم المفرد:« اللَّهُ » ؛ وذلك من قولهr:« بِسْمِ اللَّهِ » وهكذا في جميع النصوص في القرآن الكريم والسنة المطهرة لا يوجد ذكر بالاسم المفرد وأن فعله بدعة ضلالة.
3- المسلم يبدأ دائماً في كل أحواله بـ « اِسْمِ اللَّهِ » I  تبركاً وتيمناً باسمه  . Y
4- في الحديث الشريف السابق إشارة إلى كمال توكل المؤمن على ربه U والتجائه التام لهI.
5- في الحديث الشريف السابق إشارة إلىتفويض المؤمن أمره كلَّه لربه U.
6- في الحديث الشريف السابق إشارة إلىاليقين القوي لدى المؤمن فيما عند ربه U.
7- في الحديث الشريف السابق إشارة إلى تصديق الرسولr فيما أخبر .
8- في الحديث الشريف السابق إشارة إلى تضاؤل كل شئ عند ذكر اسم الله U.
9- في الحديث الشريف السابق إشارة إلى حفظ اللهU حفظاً خاصاً لِخَلْقِهِ ورعايته و كلاءته لهم إن هم ذكروه .
10-في الحديث الشريف السابق فضيلة المواظبة على أذكار الصباح والمساء ويؤخذ هذا من قوله r:« مَا مِنْ عَبْدٍ يَقُولُ في صَبَاحِ كُلِّ يَوْمٍ وَمَسَاءِ كُلِّ لَيْلَةٍ ...».  
11- في الحديث الشريف السابق إلماع إلى كمال حرص سيِّدنا محمدr ؛ إذ إنه علم أمته ما ينفعهم في دينهم ودنياهم.
12- في الحديث الشريف السابق إشارة إلى ذم الغضب وأنه سبب لترك العبد ذكر ربه.ويؤخذ هذا من حال الراوي أَبَانَ بْنَ عُثْمَانَ tكما في رواية أبي داود  : فَأَصَابَ أَبَانَ بْنَ عُثْمَانَ tالْفَالِجُ فَجَعَلَ الرَّجُلُ الَّذِي سَمِعَ مِنْهُ الْحَدِيثَ يَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ لَهُ مَالَكَ تَنْظُرُ إِلَىَّ فَوَاللَّهِ مَا كَذَبْتُ عَلَى عُثْمَانَt وَلاَ كَذَبَ عُثْمَانُ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ rوَلَكِنَّ الْيَوْمَ الَّذِي أَصَابَنِي فِيهِ مَا أَصَابَنِي غَضِبْتُ فَنَسِيتُ أَنْ أَقُولَهَا.
13- في الحديث الشريف السابق إشارة إلى ثمرة  المواظبة على هذا الذكر أنه  لن تفجأه فاجئة  تؤذيه ويؤخذ هذا من قولهrكما فيرواية ابن حبان في صحيحه: « من قال حين يصبح : بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم ، ثلاث مرات ، لم تفجأه فاجئة بلاء حتى يمسي ، وإن قالها حين يمسي لم تفجأه فاجئة  بلاء حتى يصبح ».
14- في الحديث الشريف السابق إشارة إلى إثبات ألوهية الله تعالى وحده لا شريك له ويؤخذ هذا من قولهr:« اللَّه».
15- في الحديث الشريف السابق إشارة إلى إثبات لاسم من أسماء الله تعالى الحُسنى وكلها حسنىويؤخذ هذا من قولهr:« اللَّه».

----------


## أبو طه الجزائري

حفظكم الله و رعاكم ...
جزاك الله خيرا ...

----------


## دامو

و هناك قصه فيما أذكر متعلقه بهذا الذكر جرت مع أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه و قالوا له "لقد احترق بيتك" فقال "لا"  و بعت التثبت ، وجدوا أن بيت جاره هو المحترق و أخبرهم بأنه قال ثلاثا  بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الذي لاَ يَضُرُّ مَعَ اسْمِهِ شَىْءٌ في الأَرْضِ وَلاَ في السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ».

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://majles.alukah.net/t73511/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*بورك فيكم
===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------


## المتأني

*يضاف للموضوع هذا النقل

في السنن الكبرى للنسائي (9/ 137)
10106 - أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ بَشَّارٍ قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو دَاوُدَ قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ أَبِي الزِّنَادِ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، عَنْ أَبَانَ بْنِ عُثْمَانَ قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ عُثْمَانَ بْنَ عَفَّانَ، يَقُولُ: سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ: " مَا مِنْ عَبْدٍ يَقُولُ فِي صَبَاحِ كُلِّ يَوْمٍ وَمَسَاءِ كُلِّ لَيْلَةٍ: بِسْمِ اللهِ الَّذِي لَا يَضُرُّ مَعَ اسْمِهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ فَيَضُرُّهُ شَيْءٌ " وَكَانَ أَبَانُ قَدْ أَصَابَهُ طَرَفُ فَالِجٍ، فَجَعَلَ الرَّجُلُ يَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهِ قَالَ: أَمَا إِنَّ الْحَدِيثَ كَمَا حَدَّثْتُكَ، وَلَكِنِّي لَمْ أَفْعَلْهُ يَوْمَئِذٍ، لِيَمْضِيَ عَلَى قَدَرِهِ.
**قَالَ أَبُو عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ: عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ أَبِي الزِّنَادِ ضَعِيفٌ، وَيَزِيدُ بْنُ فِرَاسٍ مَجْهُولٌ، لَا نَعْرِفُهُ**

السنن الكبرى للنسائي (9/ 137)
10107 - أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ دُحَيْمٌ عَنْ حَدِيثِ ابْنِ أَبِي فُدَيْكٍ قَالَ: حَدَّثَنِي يَزِيدُ بْنُ فِرَاسٍ، عَنْ أَبَانَ بْنِ عُثْمَانَ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: مَنْ قَالَ حِينَ يُصْبِحُ: " بِسْمِ اللهِ الَّذِي لَا يَضُرُّ مَعَ اسْمِهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاءِ، وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ، لَمْ يُصِبْهُ فِي يَوْمِهِ فَجْأَةُ بَلَاءٍ، وَمَنْ قَالَهَا حِينَ يُمْسِي لَمْ، يَعْنِي: يُصِبْهُ فِي لَيْلَتِهِ فَجْأَةُ بَلَاءٍ "

وفي علل الحديث:لابن أبي حاتم
2079-** وَسَأَلتُ أَبِي* *عَن حَدِيثٍ ؛ رَواهُ أَبُو ضَمرَةَ ، عَن أَبِي مَودُودٍ ، عَن مُحَمَّدِ بن كَعبٍ ، عَن أَبانِ بن عُثمانَ ، عَن أَبِيهِ ، أَنّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى الله عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، قالَ : مَن قالَ حِينَ يُصبِحُ : بِسمِ اللهِ الَّذِي لاَ يَضُرُّ مَعَ اسمِهِ شَيءٌ فِي الأَرضِ وَلا فِي السَّماءِ وَذَكَرَ الحَدِيثَ.

**قالَ أَبِي :** ذُكِرَ هَذا الحَدِيثُ لابنِ مَهدِيٍّ ، فَقالَ : أَملَى عَلَيَّ أَبُو مَودُودٍ ، حَدَّثَنِي رَجُلٌ ، عَن رَجُلٍ : أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ أَبانِ بن عُثمانَ ، عَن عُثمانَ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى الله عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، وَأَنكَرَ أَن يَكُونَ عَن مُحَمَّدِ بن كَعبٍ القَرَظِيِّ.
أَخبَرَنا أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ ، قالَ : حَدَّثَنِي أَبِي ، قالَ : حَدَّثَنا حَمّادُ بن زاذانَ ، قالَ : حَدَّثَنا ابنُ مَهدِيٍّ ، مِن كِتابِهِ أَملاهُ عَلَينا 

**وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ عَلَيَّ بن المَدِينِيِّ* *، قالَ : حَدَّثَنِي اثنانِ بِالمَدِينَةِ ، عَن أَبِي مَودُودٍ ، عَن مُحَمَّدِ بن كَعبٍ فَقالَ ابن مهدي : هو باطل ، ثم أخرج ابن مهدي كتابه فأملاه علينا.

أَخبَرَنا أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ ، قالَ : حَدَّثَنا أَحمَدُ بن عِصامٍ ، عَن أَبِي عامِرٍ العَقَدِيِّ ، كما رَواهُ ابنُ مَهدِيٍّ ،
 قالَ : حَدَّثَنا أَبُو عامِرٍ يَعنِي العَقَدِيَّ ،** قالَ : حَدَّثَنا أَبُو مَودُودٍ ، قالَ : حَدَّثَنِي رَجُلٌ ، قالَ : حَدَّثَنِي مَن سَمِعَ* *أَبانَ بن عُثمانَ ، قالَ : سَمِعتُ عُثمانَ يقولُ : سَمِعتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى الله عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّمَ يقولُ.


فأما ما قالَ عَلِيّ بن المَدِينِيّ فقد أَخبَرَنا يُونُس بن عَبد الأعلى ، قالَ : أَخبرنا أَنَس بن عِياض ، عَن أَبِي مودود ، عَن رجل لاَ أعلمه إلا مُحَمَّد بن كعب ، عَن أبان بن عُثمان : أن رَسُول الله صَلَّى الله عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، قالَ : ولم يذكر عُثمان فِي الإسناد.
قالَ أَبُو مُحَمَّد : أَبُو مودود اثنان ، أحدهما : اسمه فضة ، والآخر : عَبد العَزِيز بن أَبِي سُلَيمان.


وفيه أيضا
2105-** وَسُئِلَ أَبُو زُرعَةَ* *عَن حَدِيثٍ ؛ رَواهُ أَبُو ضَمرَةَ ، عَن أَبِي مَودُودٍ ، عَن مُحَمَّدِ بن كَعبٍ ، عَن أَبانِ بن عُثمانَ بن عَفّانَ ، عَن أَبِيهِ ، أَنّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى الله عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، قالَ : مَن قالَ حِينَ يُصِبِحُ : بِسمِ اللهِ الَّذِي لاَ يَضُرُّ مَعَ اسمِهِ شَيءٌ فِي الأَرضِ وَلا فِي السَّماءِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ العَلِيمُ ثَلاثَ مَرّاتٍ ، مَن قالَها حِينَ يُصبِحُ لَم تَفجَأهُ فاجِئَةُ بَلاء.

**قالَ أَبُو زُرعَةَ : هَذا خَطَأٌ ، والصَّحِيحُ** : ما حَدَّثَنا القَعنَبِيُّ ، قالَ : حَدَّثَنا أَبُو مَودُودٍ ، عَن رَجُلٍ ، قالَ : حَدَّثَنا مَن سَمِعَ أَبانَ بن عُثمانَ بن عَفّانَ ، يقولُ : سَمِعتُ عُثمانَ بن عَفّانَ ، يقولُ : سَمِعتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى الله عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، يقولُ : وَذَكَرَ الحَدِيثَ.

وفي المراسيل لابن أبي حاتم (ص: 16)
48 - أَخْبَرَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَاهِرٍ فِيمَا كَتَبَ إِلَيَّ نَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ أبَوُ بَكْرٍ الْأَثْرَمُ قَالَ قُلْتُ لِأَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ يَعْنِي أَحْمَدَ بْنَ حَنْبَلٍ أَبَانُ بْنُ عُثْمَانَ سَمِعَ مِنْ أَبِيهِ قَالَ لَا مِنْ أَيْنَ سَمِعَ مِنْهُ

وفي تاريخ ابن أبي خيثمة (4/ 369)
3437) أبان بن عثمان:
سئل يحيي بن معين، عن حديث قدامة بن محمد المديني، عن المنذر بن عبد الرحمن الحزامي، عن أبان بن عثمان، قال: سمعت عثمان يقول: "من قال إذا أصبح "؟ فقال يحيى: أبان عن عثمان مرسل.

3438- حدثناه أبي ، قال : حدثنا قدامة بن محمد بن قدامة المديني ، قال : حدثنا المنذر بن عبد الله الحزامي ، قال : حدثنا أبان بن عثمان ، قال : سمعت عثمان بن عفان
قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : من قال إذا أصبح أو أمسى ثلاث مرات : بسم الله الحي الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء ، وهو السميع العليم ؛ لم يصبه شيء" فأصبح أبان قد ضرته الفالج فنظر إليه بعض جلسائه ، فقال : أما والله ما كذبت ولا كذبت ولقد قلتها منذ ثلاثون سنة حتى كانت هذه الليلة فأنسيتها وكان ذلك للقضاء والقدر.
3439- حدثنا سعد بن عبد الحميد ، قال : حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن أبي الزناد ، عن أبيه ، عن أبان بن عثمان ، قال : سمعت عثمان يقول : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : "من قال حين يصبح أول يومه وأول ليلته. ثم ذكر نحوه. فأصاب أبان الفالج فجعل ينظر إليه ، فقال أبان : أتعجب من الحديث الذي سمعته من عثمان عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ ثم ذكر نحوه.
**ولكن نقل صاحب إكمال تهذيب الكمال (1/ 166)**
وقال أبو جعفر محمد بن الحسين: سألت يحيى بن معين فقلت له: أبان بن عثمان ثبت في أبيه؟ قال: نعم.

وفي التاريخ الكبير للبخاري أثبت السماع
1440- أَبان بْن عُثمان بْن عَفّان، أَبو سَعِيد، الأُمَويّ، القُرَشِيّ، مَدَنِيٌّ.
سَمِعَ عُثمان بْن عَفّان، رَوى عَنْهُ الزُّهرِيّ.

وفي الجرح والتعديل (2/ 295)
 1084 - أبان بن عثمان بن عفان أبو سعيد سمع من عثمان بن عفان روى عنه أبو الزناد ونبيه بن وهب وعبد الله بن أبى بكر والزهري يعد في المدينيين سمعت أبى يقول ذلك


وقال الدارقطني في علله  (3/ 7)
س 254- سئل الشيخ أبو الحسن علي بن عمر بن أحمد بن مهدي الحافظ العدل عن حديث أبان بن عثمان ، عن عثمان ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : من قال : بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم ثلاث مرات لم يفجأه بلاء ، 

فقال : هو حديث يرويه أبو مودود عبد العزيز بن أبي سليمان ، عن محمد بن كعب ، واختلف عنه ، فرواه أبو ضمرة ، عن أبي مودود ، عن محمد بن كعب ، عن أبان بن عثمان ، عن عثمان.

وتابعه خالد بن يزيد العمري ، وخالفهما زيد بن الحباب ، فرواه عن أبي مودود ، قال : حدثني من سمع أبان ، ولم يسم أحدا.

**وخالفهم عبد الرحمن بن مهدي** ، وأبو عامر العقدي روياه عن أبي مودود ، قال : حدثني رجل ، عن من سمع أبان بن عثمان ، عن عثمان.
وهذا القول هو المضبوط عن أبي مودود.
ومن قال فيه : عن محمد بن كعب القرظي فقد وهم ، قاله أبو ضمرة أنس بن عياض ، حدثنا الحسين بن إسماعيل ، وآخرون ، عن الزبير بن بكار ، عن أبي ضمرة.
وروى هذا الحديث أبو الزناد ، عن أبان بن عثمان ، عن أبيه ، حدث به عبد الرحمن بن أبي الزناد ، عن أبيه.
**وهذا متصل ، وهو أحسنها إسنادا.*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

بوركتم.

----------

